# trapping



## dtphh55 (Dec 13, 2012)

does anyone have any 280 or 330 conibear for sale
please call or text me at 218-232-1255
i am in brainerd mn but will drive or have them shipped
thanks


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Minnesota Trapline products has a garage sale on their site. You may at times find some coni's on there if you don't have any luck here. Good luck trapping!


----------



## dtphh55 (Dec 13, 2012)

thank you will give it a try


----------

